# Out of state registrations cost us $$.



## bcpd123 (Oct 9, 2006)

I am amazed at the amount of professional staff members at colleges who have m/v's still registered in their original home state. There should be some formalized system to drop a dime on these cheapskates who don't want to pay excise and other issues in Mass. I choose to have a vanity plate on my personal vehicle, but it should not cost me money every year while some professor who resides in the state for a minimum 9 months (while colleges are in session) isn't forced to register their m/v. Between all the colleges and univeristies in MA, there are literally thousands of dollars, perhaps millions, which could be made between registration costs, excise tax, and penalties for NOT registering within 30 days of moving into the state. Let's start a movement to stop this freebie system and educate the educators.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

The Registry Police used to have a hotline to call to report that, and they would follow-up on every complaint. I don't know if MSP kept it going after the merge.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It's 800-I-PAY-TAX. 

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/investigative/10010077/detail.html


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

I dont know much about that...but i know people can register as non-resident students...can the teachers do the same...any Campus Cops have any feedback?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

It's not a big deal. If they're working in MA, then they're paying MA income tax like the rest of us. If they're living in NH, then chances are their property taxes are a lot higher than ours...which helps me sleep at night. It's probably a wash in the end.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Back in the day, only undergrads were allowed to maintain their home state registrations...but they had to get that little blue sticker from the RMV: it was affixed to the top middle of the windshield. Grad students were required to register their vehicles in MA. There were no exemptions for faculty/staff that I am aware of...the rules governing registrations would apply.


----------



## bcpd123 (Oct 9, 2006)

My gripe is not so much with people from soutern NH, or northern RI, since it is conceivable that they could commute every day. My complaint is with people from CA, NM, OH, NY, NJ, FL, etc. Some of these professors and staff members have been working here for 20 years to be eligible for preferred parking permits, and still have the far away state registrations. The problem is that nobody calls them on it. Multiply 75-200 cars at each major college, and there is a serious loss of revenue. And when was the last time any police officer issued a citation for failing to register after 30 days of residency? We need someone on Beacon Hill to initiate a fact finding study to have colleges open up their permit files and then go after the people en masse. Calling the 1-800 number is fine for 1 or 2 people, but I know of at least 70 offenders at BC alone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/forms/21760.pdf
I-Pay-Tax Complaint Form
(revised 12/05) This form is used to report Massachusetts residents who are evading taxes by improperly registering their vehicle in another state. This form must be filled out completely and accurately for the violation to be investigated. All information will be kept strictly confidential.Mail the completed form to: I-Pay-Tax Compliance, 2nd Floor P.O. Box 55889 Boston, MA 02205-5889 Or You may also fax the completed form to (617) 351-9560.


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

I think the number to call is 800-GET-ALIFE  At least they're registered and insured....unlike the thousands of illegal aliens driving our roads with illegal plates, no insurance and no drivers license. 
How about having college campuses pay some taxes? That is the biggest scam in the world. They own lots of the most prime realestate in the country, build multi million dollar buildings, stress the infrastructure of every city and town they are located in and don't pay a cent in taxes either state or local.
I'll forego the pittance of vehicle registrations.....tax the property of colleges like all other "for profit" businesses the way they should be.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

NFAfan said:


> I think the number to call is 800-GET-ALIFE


You'd feel a lot differently if you got creamed by a car registered in a state without compulsory insurance coverage.


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> You'd feel a lot differently if you got creamed by a car registered in a state without compulsory insurance coverage.


Apples and oranges.........See the first post.
The thread was about out of state "registrations" not "uninsured, under insured or lack of financial resposibility" I don't care one bit if this state is denied the registration fee for plates. No insurance is the problem, not out of state registered plates that the state doesn't collect their tax on.
I do care that they(out of state drivers in Mass) have some form of financial responsibility but that wasn't what my comment was on.

No state allows a motor vehicle on the road without proof of insurance or financial responsibility, that is what should be enforced....not the "state of issue" of a plate.
If a plate is properly applied for and issued,no matter the stae of issuance, it gives as much information as any other for identification purposes.

No plates are free....some cost less because other states keep their government's spending and fees under control....unlike Mass where the depth of the resident public's pockets are assumed bottomless by the state.
The state just wants another cut of the pie, to include charging an excise tax, sales tax and registration fee.....on top of an obscene per gallon gasoline tax at the pump and ridiculous insurance fees, set by the state.....AND....the insurance companies want higher profits and total control of the system.

http://www.iii.org/media/hottopics/insurance/compulsory/


----------

